# full tank shot



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so after much procrastinating and having the tank setup for several months i decided to try and take a full tank shot of my 220... wonder who will be the first to notice it lol


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice clean tank. What do you have in there? Parrot cichlid angel fish and the blue cray fish? Or am I missing more? hehe


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

there is
1x clown knife
2x black ghost knifes
1x rope fish
2x senegal bichirs
1x albino senegal bichir
1x australian crayfish
2x blood red parrot cichlids
1x angelfish
1x platie
1x green tiger barb
1x white skirt tetra

the smaller fish/angel/parrots are from my old community tank that i tore down several months ago and re-purposed to make room for cichlid fry 

most of the smaller fish are older and have been slowly dieing off 1 by 1.. thats all that remains now

pretty sad for 220g really
trying to decide what to get next, might be datnoids or rays or something else really not sure yet... suggestions anyone?


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

what are you using for a camera to get the picture that close? I cant get my crappy camera to do that!
Tank looks good!


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

You sure that's a 220 not a 420?


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Where are they all??

there is
1x clown knife
2x black ghost knifes
1x rope fish
2x senegal bichirs
1x albino senegal bichir
1x australian crayfish
2x blood red parrot cichlids
1x angelfish
1x platie
1x green tiger barb
1x white skirt tetra


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol its a big tank... 72x24x30


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so im going to take the plunge, my lfs has an 18-20" tigershovelnose x redtail catfish that needs a new home as its living in a 90g, so im going to bring it home tomorrow!

pics soon, (getting rid of smaller fish in the same go, keeping bichirs/knifefish)


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

davej said:


> You sure that's a 220 not a 420?


hahaha i spotted those too.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> hahaha i spotted those too.


the fish like them and they dont look out of place


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

ended up going today!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow nice monster!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> wow nice monster!


thnx! was pretty interesting bringing it home


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

combined two photo's on photoshop to get a full shot? i see two camera men. lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> combined two photo's on photoshop to get a full shot? i see two camera men. lol


haha your the first person to get it!! without me explicitly telling them!
and actually... i used paint


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

motoman said:


> what are you using for a camera to get the picture that close? I cant get my crappy camera to do that!
> Tank looks good!


a sony cyber-shot 7.2mp cam... the picture is 2 pictures spliced together


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is there a coating on those driftwood pieces?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

nope, all the driftwood in my tank is either mopani or malaysian, any kind of "coating" you might see is just the substrate lightly dusting everything (caribsea moonlight sand)


----------

